# DIAC points calculation for work experience - Will it be for till date experience ?



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

I applied for my ACS assessment last year(Aug'10) with a reference letter from my employer(dated Feb'10) and got the assessment stating "6.5 years of experience(as on Feb'10)". 

Now If I apply for 176 VISA, I am not sure whether DIAC will consider my experience as 8 years (since I am continuing in the same company under same designation) or only as 6.5 years (since thats what is mentioned in ACS assessment letter). 
If DIAC considers only 6.5 years of experience, then I will get only 10 points(instead of 15 points for 8 yrs experience) and I will lose my eligibility itself(total point becomes 60 instead of 65). I am very much confused now.

Recently I got state sponsorship from SA and I have to apply for 176 within one month. It seems, I have to re-apply for a fresh assessment to get my experience alone updated in ACS assessment and that too it will take another 3 months. By that time my state sponsorship will get expired :-(

* Can someone guide me on how DIAC will calculate the points for overseas work experience in this case? Will they primarily consider only the experience that is specified in ACS assessment or they will consider till date experience ?
If someone has any idea on this, please guide me*


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

DIAC CONSIDERS what is in ACS aseessment....if it is 6.5 ..they will consider 6.5 ,,ACS is like heart of your entire process..Its a difficult situation in your case..

My suggestion is apply for ACS now..and on the day before it get expired that is on 29th day apply for p.r...anyway nowadays to assign a case officer it is taking 2 to 3 months..

By the time case officer is assigned to your application i am sure you will have your acs ....






kabilan said:


> I applied for my ACS assessment last year(Aug'10) with a reference letter from my employer(dated Feb'10) and got the assessment stating "6.5 years of experience(as on Feb'10)".
> 
> Now If I apply for 176 VISA, I am not sure whether DIAC will consider my experience as 8 years (since I am continuing in the same company under same designation) or only as 6.5 years (since thats what is mentioned in ACS assessment letter).
> If DIAC considers only 6.5 years of experience, then I will get only 10 points(instead of 15 points for 8 yrs experience) and I will lose my eligibility itself(total point becomes 60 instead of 65). I am very much confused now.
> ...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

kabilan said:


> I applied for my ACS assessment last year(Aug'10) with a reference letter from my employer(dated Feb'10) and got the assessment stating "6.5 years of experience(as on Feb'10)".
> 
> Now If I apply for 176 VISA, I am not sure whether DIAC will consider my experience as 8 years (since I am continuing in the same company under same designation) or only as 6.5 years (since thats what is mentioned in ACS assessment letter).
> If DIAC considers only 6.5 years of experience, then I will get only 10 points(instead of 15 points for 8 yrs experience) and I will lose my eligibility itself(total point becomes 60 instead of 65). I am very much confused now.
> ...


Hi Buddy,

I am exactly in the same situation as you were earlier. I want to know what you actually did in this scenario. Did you again apply for ACS OR DIAC calculated no. of years itself based on your current experience apart from ACS?

Please reply.


----------



## eatalot (May 20, 2013)

*Work experience calculation*

Exactly same situation. Work experience at the time of applying ACS was 7 years. It will be 8 years very soon.

My agent persists saying that if I have not changed the organization since then and if the experience is above 8 years at the time of applying EOI, then 8 years will be considered by DIAC and not 7 years specified in ACS.

Stumped by the contradiction, wondering if I can find some documentation around this. Help!


----------



## siddharth782003 (Jun 13, 2013)

Friends, I am facing eactly same trouble, Please update if you have found this info.


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

siddharth782003 said:


> Friends, I am facing eactly same trouble, Please update if you have found this info.


No worries. Your experience post ACS will be considered and you can claim points provided if you are on same job as when you applied for ACS.


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

zkhan said:


> No worries. Your experience post ACS will be considered and you can claim points provided if you are on same job as when you applied for ACS.


Hello Khan!

Thanks a lot for your reply...I too had the same question where my ACS assessment letter considers my experience till Feb 2013 (2 years and 6 month relevant experience till then). Now if I apply my EOI in Sep 2013 can I claim points for my experience till Aug 2013 (3 years as per ACS and hence 5 more points).

Please let me know if you have any documentation on how do I prove my experience in the last 6 months (I am continuing in the same company after my ACS evaluation).

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashik said:


> Hello Khan!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply...I too had the same question where my ACS assessment letter considers my experience till Feb 2013 (2 years and 6 month relevant experience till then). Now if I apply my EOI in Sep 2013 can I claim points for my experience till Aug 2013 (3 years as per ACS and hence 5 more points).
> 
> ...


Latest Payslips and Work Reference Letters should do the job.


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Latest Payslips and Work Reference Letters should do the job.


Thanks a ton for your help sunlight....glad to know that I can claim point sfor my experience after the ACS assessment!!!!

But do you have a any documentation or do you know someone who has claimed points in this fashion...asking this out of curiosity...thanks again!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashik said:


> Thanks a ton for your help sunlight....glad to know that I can claim point sfor my experience after the ACS assessment!!!!
> 
> But do you have a any documentation or do you know someone who has claimed points in this fashion...asking this out of curiosity...thanks again!


I personally do not know anyone... but I believe in this forum there should be number of them ... also, DIAC does its own evaluation of your work experiences, and do not always go by ACS letter ... here's an example found on BritishExpat forum... kind of old though...



> Hi Peaceboy,
> 
> I went through something similar. I had close to 6 years of work experience assessed by ACS. My most recent work experience was assessed by ACS as not related my chosen occupation. Without the recent one I would not qualify for the 12 out of 24 months criteria. But still I went ahead with my 176 and DIAC gladly accepted my recent experience even though ACS has assessed it as "not related" . I think DIAC will consider the work experience at the time of making the application. (The ACS assessment is just a guide for DIAC.)


You should also check Booklet 6 (1119.pdf), there you will see the detail requirement is given on how to claim work points.


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I personally do not know anyone... but I believe in this forum there should be number of them ... also, DIAC does its own evaluation of your work experiences, and do not always go by ACS letter ... here's an example found on BritishExpat forum... kind of old though...
> 
> 
> 
> You should also check Booklet 6 (1119.pdf), there you will see the detail requirement is given on how to claim work points.


Thanks a lot once again


----------



## kaisarhossain (Jun 12, 2012)

Today i have asked ACS to address my below queries, if anybody have any idea please reply:

my ACS assessment was received on 3-aug-2011, which is now expired and I am about to launch a re-validation request. My questions are as follows:

1. while re-validating, does ACS going to consider the new rule of deducting experience in case of relevant/irrelevant B.SC. degree?or previous rule will be applied in my re-validation case as I have completed my validation back in 3-aug-2011 according to previous rule?
2. after re-validation, can I claim points in DIAC (points for 8 years of experience) for my additional experience of 3.5 years upon submitting the correct papers of my additional employment experience in the relevant job which is gained after validating the ACS? 

note that i have changed my employer but my current job is in the same occupation category.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

kaisarhossain said:


> Today i have asked ACS to address my below queries, if anybody have any idea please reply:
> 
> my ACS assessment was received on 3-aug-2011, which is now expired and I am about to launch a re-validation request. My questions are as follows:
> 
> ...


I had similar case and had letter dated June 2011. I applied for re-validation in April 2013. Results are as follows:

1. You cannot submit ANY additional documents to ACS for re-validation application.
2. If you want to include till date experience, you need to file NEW application.
3. You will get re-validation letter in new format (with skilled date == deducted experience)

If you get something else from ACS please let me know as well.

Thanks.


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

If I am not wrong....I think it will be mentioned in the former ACS letter that you cannot apply for review/ revalidate/ appeal for the assessment after 60 days..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS? 

Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

If the ACS letter says, "Employment from XX-YYYY is considered" you can very well go ahead and claim the points. Keep all the relevant docs such as payslips, employment references etc...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

nv_awesome said:


> If the ACS letter says, "Employment from XX-YYYY is considered" you can very well go ahead and claim the points. Keep all the relevant docs such as payslips, employment references etc...


Hi Awesome,
You mean we could cliam full experiences even including those periods before the ACS mentioned date? Sounds awesome...


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Awesome,
> You mean we could cliam full experiences even including those periods before the ACS mentioned date? Sounds awesome...


if you can prove post ACS experiences then i will be ok to claim full experiences. salary slips and bank statements are should do it.


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

*Relevant experience commencement as per new ACS format*

Dear All,

I had have completed my ACS assessment and the first four years of my experience has been deducted. The results letter states

*'The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropirately skilled level and relevant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.'*


So does my relevant experience start from Aug 2010 or from Sep 2010 as per the above description.

I need this so that I can know if I complete three years of relevant expereince in the next 2 days or do I have to wait another month for the 3years of experience to complete.

Please advice!


----------



## LeonV (Dec 18, 2013)

ashik said:


> *'The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropirately skilled level and relevant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.'*
> 
> 
> So does my relevant experience start from Aug 2010 or from Sep 2010 as per the above description.
> ...


Hi ashik,
I have a very similar situation. Could you please share your decision on this?


----------



## sakthi_k (Jun 5, 2013)

ccham said:


> I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS?
> 
> Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


Dear ccham,

I'm exactly in the same situation. I would like to know what did you decide and ended up? Please reply.

Regards,
Sakthi


----------



## Pololo2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, just a quick question.
I believe you know
Engineers Australia recognised me an Australian work experience from January to December ( 12 months), they don't put dates.
But actually I worked from 15 January to 31 December.
How will DIAC look after this, exact dates or by months?
Than you very much


----------



## rohit_bawa (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi 
I am also in the same situation. Can you please confirm if the month needs to be added in the calculation of exp or not.



ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had have completed my ACS assessment and the first four years of my experience has been deducted. The results letter states
> 
> ...


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

rohit_bawa said:


> Hi I am also in the same situation. Can you please confirm if the month needs to be added in the calculation of exp or not.


 if it says after aug then it should be September. Like if one says after today do you say including today?

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## footystar (Jul 15, 2013)

test 1


----------



## footystar (Jul 15, 2013)

test 2


----------



## footystar (Jul 15, 2013)

test 3


----------



## footystar (Jul 15, 2013)

test 4


----------



## footystar (Jul 15, 2013)

test 5


----------



## sajithtwitter (Feb 27, 2014)

kabilan said:


> I applied for my ACS assessment last year(Aug'10) with a reference letter from my employer(dated Feb'10) and got the assessment stating "6.5 years of experience(as on Feb'10)".
> 
> Now If I apply for 176 VISA, I am not sure whether DIAC will consider my experience as 8 years (since I am continuing in the same company under same designation) or only as 6.5 years (since thats what is mentioned in ACS assessment letter).
> If DIAC considers only 6.5 years of experience, then I will get only 10 points(instead of 15 points for 8 yrs experience) and I will lose my eligibility itself(total point becomes 60 instead of 65). I am very much confused now.
> ...



Hi,

NO. 

DIAC consideres experience till the date of the latest reference letter you submit (given that the post experience after the skills assessment is relevant to the nominated occupation). But please note that the ACS skills assessment expired in 2 years… so if it is expired at the time you get the invitation it's will not going to work)

In my case I had only 7 yrs and 8 months of experience stated in my skills letter from ACS. I provided a reference letter from my current company to acquired the additional 4 months and I was able to claim 8 years of experience.

IELTS results received and updated the EOI - 15th Dec 2013 
(L-7.5,R-8,W-7,S-7, Overall-7.5)
Invitation received - 16th Dec 2013
Fee paid - 9th Jan 2014
Medical Test - 12th Jan 2014
Visa Granted - 11th Feb 2014

All the best!


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

I'm facing same situation.Currently I have total 3.2 yrs of experience but of 2 different companies , recently my ACS has been asssessed and they have considered only 2.4 yrs of one company and the other one was not considered due to insufficient details. So do I get 5 points for the experience?Does DIAC consider my whole experience or else they look at what is there in the ACS letter....Im totally confused.. I kindly request you to let me know what has happened in your case...Thanks for help.


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

ashik said:


> Hello Khan!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply...I too had the same question where my ACS assessment letter considers my experience till Feb 2013 (2 years and 6 month relevant experience till then). Now if I apply my EOI in Sep 2013 can I claim points for my experience till Aug 2013 (3 years as per ACS and hence 5 more points).
> 
> ...



I'm facing the same situation.I have total 3.2 yrs of exp but of different companies. ACS assessed only 2.4 yrs and remaining they haven't due to reason insuffient details.Now will DIAC considers my total experience or else whats there in ACSA letter...Im totally confused..Can I claim 5 points for it?...


----------



## PSSVisa (Nov 11, 2014)

eatalot said:


> Exactly same situation. Work experience at the time of applying ACS was 7 years. It will be 8 years very soon.
> 
> My agent persists saying that if I have not changed the organization since then and if the experience is above 8 years at the time of applying EOI, then 8 years will be considered by DIAC and not 7 years specified in ACS.
> 
> Stumped by the contradiction, wondering if I can find some documentation around this. Help!


Hi eatalot, 
In the same situation. I received my assessment ACS in Sept 2013. I am continuing with the same company since then.

By now, you would have received your PR. How did you go ahead? 

Please reply.

I would appreciate if any one could share first hand experience in similar case. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

PSSVisa said:


> Hi eatalot,
> In the same situation. I received my assessment ACS in Sept 2013. I am continuing with the same company since then.
> 
> By now, you would have received your PR. How did you go ahead?
> ...


If you have not changed your company which was mentioned in ACS letter, then you would get points for continuing employment

However, what i have read on this forum, there comes an issue if the position name mentioned in ACS letter is different from your current position. If its the same then its not an issue, and you can claim points.

But please get confirmation for the second part.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I need one clarification on how DIAC calculates the work experience.

I have been working with the same company from 27th July 2010 and my ACS says experience after July 2012 is to be considered.
Now, DIAC will calculate July 2012 till June 2015 as 3 years?
or 27 July 2012 till 27 July 2015 as 3 years?

Basically, they calculate monthly or with exact dates?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

It's calculated yearly and it takes days into consideration, if you want to experiment just create a dummy EOI with dates you want to check and then see how much points you get and then remove the EOI off from the system. 

In my case this happened : 
for starting date 1-7-2010 to end date 1-6-2013 it takes as less than 3 years, but for end date 31-6-2013 it takes as 3 years.



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need one clarification on how DIAC calculates the work experience.
> 
> ...


----------

